# Frank Adams in a historic building



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

The picture is rotated 90°.

At first I thought it was an old CH with the breakers in the open position. Then I did a double take when I realized all the breakers were closed, mounted upside down and spelling NO.

The GC was pulling square nails out so this was an upgrade at some point.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I saw a frank adams that had a screw in fuse in series with each breaker


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

https://www.electrical-contractor.net/forum/iw/FrankAdams1.jpg


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

That's cool. You can turn off the circuit w/o unscrewing the fuse. I wanna say I've seen that a long time ago


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

RICK BOYD said:


> I saw a frank adams that had a screw in fuse in series with each breaker


I think those are switches not breakers?


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

readydave8 said:


> I think those are switches not breakers?


I think you're right. I'm guessing it was a semantic error. We don't call a switch a circuit breaker even though that's exactly what does, breaks a circuit.


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

I mean OCPD > SW ?


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

I love these old buildings.


----------

